# Sterilisation reversal 4th feb! yes i did it!



## wouldbegreat

Hi  
I am so scared i have wanted a sterilisation reversal for well over 6 months and had it booked twice.My husband had a panic the first time and now he has put fear into me so i bottled it the second time he didn't realise it would effect me this bad otherwise he would have supported me more the first time he is gutted.
I tried to come to the fact i will leave it and get on with my life but something in me is so strong i can't control it to the point i have had pain in my side for the last 6 months and had tests last week .They came back fine its my ovary's i am just feeling pain when my egg grows basically its psychological but good news as nothing wrong with me. 
I think about it every waking hour looking forwed to getting it over and done with.
I am going to book it again 2morrow .I will keep you posted on my progress and hope i get an appointment . 
                                            wouldbegreat


----------



## wouldbegreat

I have a booking with the consultant for next monday 28th and then op 4/02/08 i am excited now i have booked to see him.I was scared becouse i thought they didn't do pre meds anymore but oh yes they do great cloud nine what a relief. 
                     
                                              wouldbegreat


----------



## missyb

hi lainey!! good luck for your reversal.. i know that my situation is very different to yours but i can so understand your fear. i was due for a lap n dye 28th jan but then got a phone call last wed saying that they had to bring it forward to saturday(just gone!) i was sooooo scared but i am so glad that it is over and done with and that i got good news... will be thinking of you. keep us posted.


amanda xx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi Lainey
Good luck and well done for booking again.
Have you thought about Bach remedies rescue remedy - it really calms me down.
Anyway good luck and take care 
Susie


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Susie and Missyb,
Thanks for your support i will give the rescue remedy a try .I do feel extremely positive at the moment and can't wait to get it done now. Just trying to keep a busy girl cleaned some of the loft out yesterday there was black bags galore my house will be spotless by the time it gets here  
                                                          wouldbegreat


----------



## madison

Lainey,

          I have sent you a PM.

                  Katy. xx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Katy 
Thanks for your support keep in touch its great to have support .
          wouldbegreat


----------



## missyb

ooohhh i swear by rescue remedy.. you have to start taking it a week before you need it.. i passed my driving test years ago and im sure it was down to that!! lol xx


amanda xx


----------



## bubblicous

oh thats great fingers crossed for you honey

dont worry it will all be ok xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi bublicous
Thanks for support not long till consultation 2 days to go  
                                            wouldbegreat


----------



## Jo1983

Hi Lainey

Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and really hope that it all goes well for you. I know my situation is very different but just wanted to show you some support.  

Keep thinking  

Jo xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Jo
Thanks very much Jo i appreciate your support .
                                                  Thanks wbg


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi everyone
I had my consultation today and all went well so ready for op now next Monday .


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi everyone
Just to keep you updated hospital phoned yesterday and i have to go in earlier on Monday .I am nervous don't sleep very well and my chest is tight i keep getting indigestion i know its stress going to buy rescue remedy today .so near yet so far i need to get out in that sun today and get some fresh air .
                                                                        wbg


----------



## bubblicous

aww honey good luck i will be thinking about you hope it goes well xxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Thanks bub thats real sweet


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi everyone  
My operation is 2morrow and i am so glad its here i am uptight but also very positive .I also have one tube with 2 clips on so hope its long enough to mend . I will be home Thursday so will keep you updated when i am home .I am just going to cook a lovely meal for me and my honey husband as it keeps me busy and i can't eat much 2morrow so going to make the most of it 2night .
                                              Love to you all wouldbegreat


----------



## bubblicous

goodluck sweetheart i have everything crossed for you will be thinking on you xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Lainey good luck with the reversal tomorrow hun!! You'll be fine.

Sending you lots of     for success!!!

Vicki x x x


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi 
Nearly time to go i feel very calm at moment i am surprised by this but i am also so glad the day is here speak to you all soon .
                                                           wouldbegreat


----------



## SUSZY

good luck good luck good luck
come back soon and let us know how you got one


----------



## Jo1983

Good Luck Hun,

Really hope everything goes well for you, sending you lots and lots of luck   

 

Jo x


----------



## bubblicous

hope your getting on ok and it all went well

thinking of you babes xxx


----------



## missyb

hey hun! hope your reversal went well. thinking of you. update us soon!


amanda xx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Everyone 
I am home and fine all went well both tubes put back together so thats good . one had 2 clips on it and was tricky  as clips were close to womb  but tube was  long so had plenty to play with and other one was very straight forwed cant believe i finally made it thanks for all your messages and a special thanks to kate . 
                                                               wouldbegreat


----------



## MrsRedcap

Fantastic Lainey!!! 

Was it keyhole or open surgery? Hope you're not in too much pain

Make sure you rest up










Vicki x x x


----------



## Jo1983

Well done Lainey.....what fantastic news for you both hun.

You take it easy and rest up.

Get well soon xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Vikki
It was open surgery
                 wouldbegreat


----------



## missyb

hi lainey so glad it all went well!! take it easy hun xx how long do you have to wait before you can ttc?




amanda xx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi missyb

I can ttc as soon as i am ready.

                          wouldbegreat


----------



## missyb

thats fab news honey! how are you feeling about it all?


amanda xx


----------



## wouldbegreat

yes i feel very positive about it but also if its meant to be it will be


----------



## MrsRedcap

lainey07 said:


> yes i feel very positive about it but also if its meant to be it will be


That's the best attitude to have hun 

How you feeling today? Do you have much pain?

Vicki x


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Vicki  

I feel ok bit frustrated on and off but taking it easy my husband is a star. pains ok can't feel a thing when im sat about even without painkillers .I have read your profile in the past and im sorry it didn't work for you i hope you both get your dream one day honey. For me i just had to have the op otherwise i was stuck in limbo now i have it out of the way i can move on with my life if it happens great but if not i have a great life with my husband and children and that won't change .
                                                                      wouldbegreat


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi all  
Just an update i am board of the sofa but also enjoying a break from it all .I have a bit of swelling but all seems ok i do feel sick especially mornings and get a headache but i think all this laying around doesn't help .My hormones seem to be all over the place as well  . But apart from that all going well i can't walk to far or drive etc so i ordered shopping for the fist time online today that was ok at least i am still keeping my hand in lol


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi everyone   
I feel so much better have been out able to walk round town a little then needed to stop for lunch oh dear lol 
Then we went to pictures i have managed to put jeans on so don't feel like a frump now .
Its still swollen and bruised but much more comfortable now .I feel like a different person it was getting me down  
Im still not doing anything at home dh does it all bless him he has been great  
                                                                       
                                                                   wouldbegreat


----------



## bubblicous

oh hunni you sound fab at the mo 
and you dh what a doll looking after you so well


fingers crossed for you


----------



## MrsRedcap

How you doing Lainey?


----------



## jini

hi lainey,

hope your feeling well after your reversal,i cant believe your up and about so soon, thats the only reason why i didnt opt for reversal as my dr said i would be laid up for weeks and it was major open surgery.Wish i had now as you get that chance every month!Im on my 2nd 2ww having had ivf and we have spent nearly £8000 on these treatments, if you dont mind me asking did you have to go private and pay for the reversal as if that is going to be my next option would just like to be aware of costs or wether i could fight my case with my own gp.

  good luck to you and thanks in advance for any reply 

love janine xx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Janine 
Hi i hope you don't have to go for this option and get your bfp after your 2ww but i can understand you wanting a reversal.I went private they don't do them on nhs here its around £3600 to £4000 depending on where you go it can be more plus about £150 consultation fee thats fixed price so if you have to stay in longer the hospital will cover the cost .But like you said i feel you have a chance every month and the cost of ivf is massive if you have to keep trying .
You stay in hospital for 3 nights and go back 6 weeks later i had stitches that disolve . 
I hope this helps you good luck with everything and if i can help you futher i will be happy too .
                                                                  wouldbegreat


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Mrs Redcap  
I am doing very well getting about ok and also still taking it easy im well over the worse .
                                                              wouldbegreat


----------



## hayley75

hi my names hayley i've booked an appointment to get my sterilisation reversed i'm really excited the thing is though i've been sterilized for 11 years (biggest mistake of my life) and i'm worried the surgeon will refuse me as i've already got children i was 21 and going through a bad time with my partner and that time i had 4 children under the age of 5 and did'nt appreciate what i was blessed with as soon as i had the op i've regretted every moment how stupid i was. since having the op i've had nothing but trouble irrecular bleeding hot flushes if anyone has any coments on how i can pull through this please write back good or bad tc and gl


----------



## hayley75

hi lainey,
i just want to say i'm thinking of you and i hope you'll be getting great news soon good luck with everything.

hayley xxx


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Hayley

Have pm'd you hun  

Lainey  ~  Good to hear that you're over the worst and up and about    Don't over do it though hun  

Debs xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Hayley
They wont judge you on your past or how many children you have .Their main concern is if you had problems with birth etc in the past and if you have regular periods to show signs you ovulate .If you have any personal questions please feel free to pm me i would be glad to help .

Hi Debs 
I am doing ok getting out and about allot better now i was running to the car today without thinking then i realised and walked lol.I'm so pleased to see it worked for you i still think i will be supprised if it does happen for me it almost seems unreal i could be pregnant after 7 years of infertility does your head in a bit  
I am now waiting for first AF since op it is nerve racking it was supposed to be the 20th but i know the op would have mucked all that up. 
                                                                  wouldbegreat


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi 
It may be a bit sad for me to be excited today but this is my first af today .I'm glad its here and all must be ok  op hasn't effected cycle much .so this month we Will be having   as con said we can try as soon as we like  
                                                              wouldbegreat


----------



## ikklesmiler

lainey
lots of luck with your baby making honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi  
I am  ill at the moment i have tonsillitis and have been in bed since tuesday finish antibiotics tomorrow so i hope they have worked .It really has knocked me for 6 doctor said it is low immune system because of op  ive had enough of being the ill patient now this has been worse than just after op i feel weaker.
Anyway on the plus side my swelling is going down now around cut so thats good with my pants on i looked like i had a man pouch lol 
                                             wouldbegreat


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi hun

im sure a few more days and you'll start to feel better, youll prob need a good month to recover, it is a big op, but once your fully recovered you can do all the baby making you want!!!!            

good luck hun and i hope you feel better soon

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

hi all  
I can't believe it i am ill again been in bed since sat night i have a virus that has made me feel sick and a temp bit gutted as most fertile day was yesterday apparently and we have missed it .we will be having  tonight so fingers crossed .My immune system must be rubbish at the moment .
                                                                   wouldbegreat


----------



## bubblicous

fingers crossed the bms works

hope you feel better soon too


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi  
I am feeling so much better at last its been a hard few weeks for me keep feeling so unwell .But i would do it all over again if i had too.

I am on cd 23 of what i think is a 33 day cycle i say this becouse i had ovulation pains on cd20 (it only lasted a day, before op it went on for days i felt like it was stuck ) i was happy about this as hopefully if nothing else op has saved me from alot of pain in future .

We have been ttc a great deal only missing about 2 days my (.) (.) are hurting i have sharp pains in them and they ache so am a bit paranoid now ,it does your head in doesen't it . I am supposed to test in about a weeks time   .Its proberly becouse i am due for af soon . I will soon become the pee stick queen too lol
                                                                  wouldbegreat


----------



## jini

hi lainey,

glad to hear your feeling much better and getting jiggy with it  heres to a bfp soon honey  
love janine xx


----------



## emsylou

Hi lainey,
hope you are feeling better, and i just wanted to wish you luck for when you test. 
Lulu
xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Af started yesterday so it didn't happen this month but i needed time to recover and get my immune system better .I have been very ill with a tonsillitis and then a virus so not supprised really .
                                                        wouldbegreat


----------



## MrsRedcap

So sorry Lainey...hope you get that BFP soon hun


----------

